# Marriage in SG by Filipino Citizen



## rj29

Greetings,

My fiancee of 13 years and I are planning to get married in Singapore. She was previously married but already annulled. I am legally married in the Philippines but was divorced by my ex wife on 2002 in the United States. She is now a US citizen and currently married and have adopted our children. I have filed an annulment here in the Philippines but was denied twice.

Can we be allowed to marry there? I have in me the Final Judgment of our divorce decree and my ex wife's marriage record of her previous and current husbands in US and also the Final Judgment of Adoption of our children.

Any comment and suggestion will be highly appreciated.

Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## simonsays

rj29 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My fiancee of 13 years and I are planning to get married in Singapore. She was previously married but already annulled. I am legally married in the Philippines but was divorced by my ex wife on 2002 in the United States. She is now a US citizen and currently married and have adopted our children. I have filed an annulment here in the Philippines but was denied twice.
> 
> Can we be allowed to marry there? I have in me the Final Judgment of our divorce decree and my ex wife's marriage record of her previous and current husbands in US and also the Final Judgment of Adoption of our children.
> 
> Any comment and suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanking you all in advance.


You can marry in Singapore.

Just ensure the requirements listed out in www.rom.gov.sg are fulfilled.

Marrying in Singapore gives you no benefit, even if one or both of the parties are residents here.

But if your annulment was denied in Philippines I am not sure how that would pan out, as, if you declare that you are a divorcee you need to produce the relevant supporting documents.

And swear under oath.


----------



## rj29

Thanks for your feedback simonsays. I have all the documents that I was divorced in USA. I have the Philippine Embassy in Washington authenticated Divorce Record and Divorce Final Decree. And also her marriage records on her previous and current husband there.

We will use the marriage certificate for immigration purpose in USA.


----------



## simonsays

rj29 said:


> Thanks for your feedback simonsays. I have all the documents that I was divorced in USA. I have the Philippine Embassy in Washington authenticated Divorce Record and Divorce Final Decree. And also her marriage records on her previous and current husband there.
> 
> We will use the marriage certificate for immigration purpose in USA.


Good luck !

https://www.rom.gov.sg/reg_info/rom_marriage.asp

By the way, you can, after solemnisation (for which you need 2 witnesses), you can do a notification in the Philippine Embassy, at 26 Nassim Road, and after 6 months, you can obtain a NSO security paper printed copy in Philippines.

Report of Marriage | Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore

Not sure if this will work in your case.


----------



## rj29

I think there will be a conflict if I notify the Philippine Embassy because I am still legally married in the Philippines. They won't recognize my divorce and denied me of annulment twice.

All I need is the marriage certificate in Singapore. Will ROM notify Ph Embassy or I will be the one to notify them? Just curious.


----------



## simonsays

rj29 said:


> I think there will be a conflict if I notify the Philippine Embassy because I am still legally married in the Philippines. They won't recognize my divorce and denied me of annulment twice.
> 
> All I need is the marriage certificate in Singapore. Will ROM notify Ph Embassy or I will be the one to notify them? Just curious.


I doubt there will be a conflict.

What happens when you notify the Embassy (and pay for it as well .. ), is the PH Embassy will send the notification to DFA Manila, and DFA will send it to NSO.

And once it is with NSO, you can get a print of the notification on security paper.

There is no BI Search or anything involved.

ROM will NOT inform the PH Embassy. And I doubt the PH Embassy bothers, because unless you pay them, they don't bother about who got married in Singapore.

FYI, this is the process if you want the PH Embassy to be involved  Pain in the A** if you ask me  

Marriage Between Filipinos | Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore


----------



## rj29

Better not involve them . Thanks for your prompt reply simonsays. Have a nice day!


----------



## simonsays

rj29 said:


> Better not involve them . Thanks for your prompt reply simonsays. Have a nice day!


Welcome.

Just take note of the cooling off period and the witnesses requirement, for ROM.

https://www.rom.gov.sg/reg_info/rom_solemnisation.asp


----------



## rj29

Noted, thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Would this technically be the crime of bigamy in the Philippines? I'm not necessarily objecting but merely pointing out that across the international border you'd have that issue. If that's not a problem -- if you're not going to step foot in the Philippines, for example -- no problem.


----------



## rj29

BBCWatcher said:


> Would this technically be the crime of bigamy in the Philippines? I'm not necessarily objecting but merely pointing out that across the international border you'd have that issue. If that's not a problem -- if you're not going to step foot in the Philippines, for example -- no problem.


Hi BBCWatcher. Yes it is but my wife is now married (twice at this time actually) in the US and have adopted our children. She's a US citizen now.

I could sue her for bigamy too but I prefer not to since we have our own life now. The only problem on my part is that I could not get away with my marriage since Philippine court won't recognize my divorce and have been denied on annulment twice. Very unfair on my part.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I have no problem with that as long as you're aware of the potential risks in the Philippines. And you seem to be, so OK then.


----------



## rj29

BBCWatcher said:


> I have no problem with that as long as you're aware of the potential risks in the Philippines. And you seem to be, so OK then.


Yes, BBCWATCHER, I am very much aware.  Thanks. I see from your flag that you are an American. Any idea if I could use the marriage certificate of SG in my petition to USA? My partner might leave for US next year via F1 Preference (Family Sonsored) visa. She will petition me as F2A (Spouse of Permanent Resident).


----------



## BBCWatcher

I don't see why not. USCIS and the National Visa Center are going to expect to see a Singaporean marriage certificate for a marriage that took place in Singapore. If they need to see the divorce record dissolving the previous marriage, that's a U.S. record. No problem with that as such.

The only potential problem I can think of is if USCIS or the NVC suspect you're marrying for immigration purposes. But if there's no particular cause for suspicion, I don't think that'll be a problem.

Just to get you familiar with U.S. immigration terminology, it wouldn't be _your_ petition. It would be your spouse's. Your spouse files the petition to sponsor you for immigration, so your spouse is the petitioner.


----------



## rj29

BBCWatcher said:


> I don't see why not. USCIS and the National Visa Center are going to expect to see a Singaporean marriage certificate for a marriage that took place in Singapore. If they need to see the divorce record dissolving the previous marriage, that's a U.S. record. No problem with that as such.
> 
> The only potential problem I can think of is if USCIS or the NVC suspect you're marrying for immigration purposes. But if there's no particular cause for suspicion, I don't think that'll be a problem.
> 
> Just to get you familiar with U.S. immigration terminology, it wouldn't be _your_ petition. It would be your spouse's. Your spouse files the petition to sponsor you for immigration, so your spouse is the petitioner.


Thanks for the info. I hope they wont have any suspicion because my partner and I have been living together for more than 13 years and I am separated from my ex wife for 15 years. I have an authenticated copy of our divorce record from the Philippine Embassy in Washington and certified true copy of our Divorce Final Judgment and copies of her marriage records in US.


----------



## simonsays

rj29 said:


> Thanks for the info. I hope they wont have any suspicion because my partner and I have been living together for more than 13 years and I am separated from my ex wife for 15 years. I have an authenticated copy of our divorce record from the Philippine Embassy in Washington and certified true copy of our Divorce Final Judgment and copies of her marriage records in US.


13 years living together seems to be a long time !!!!

Just saying.


----------



## rj29

simonsays said:


> 13 years living together seems to be a long time !!!!
> 
> Just saying.


Yes it is, more than I am with my ex wife.


----------

